# Forum About Russia Politics  абсолютный и чистый демократ )))

## Alexander

::   ::   ::    _«ШПИГЕЛЬ»: Господин Президент, бывший Федеральный канцлер Герхард Шредер назвал Вас "демократом чистой воды". Считаете ли Вы себя таковым? 
В.ПУТИН: Являюсь ли я "демократом чистой воды"? Конечно, я абсолютный и чистый демократ. Но вы знаете, в чем беда? Даже не беда, трагедия настоящая. В том, что я такой один, других таких в мире просто нет. Посмотрим, что творится в Северной Америке - ужас один: пытки, бездомные, Гуантанамо, содержание под стражей без суда и следствия. Посмотрите, что происходит в Европе: жестокое обращение с демонстрантами, применение резиновых пуль, слезоточивого газа то в одной столице, то в другой, убийства демонстрантов на улицах. Я про постсоветское пространство вообще уже не говорю. Была одна надежда на ребят с Украины, но и те просто полностью себя дискредитировали, там дело идет просто к сплошной тирании. Полное нарушение Конституции, всех законов и так далее. После смерти Махатмы Ганди поговорить не с кем._ http://www.kremlin.ru/appears/2007/0...9_132365.shtml

----------


## Scorpio

Вообще, интервью -- прелесть! Советую всем почитать...

----------


## JJ

Бугага  ::  Путин жжот! Хотя... какой вопрос - такой ответ.  ::

----------


## charlestonian

"Конечно, я абсолютный и чистый демократ. Но вы знаете, в чем беда? Даже не беда, трагедия настоящая. *В том, что я такой один, других таких в мире просто нет.*" 
Я вижу, скромностью Путин не страдает  ::

----------


## Оля

А некоторые и чувством юмора не страдают...

----------


## charlestonian

> А некоторые и чувством юмора не страдают...

 Don't be so hard on yourself  ::

----------


## Alexander

> А некоторые и чувством юмора не страдают...

 Кстати, не только некоторые из нас. Просмотрите англоязычную прессу. Всё на полном серьезе.  ::

----------


## Alexander

Цитата из интервью:  _В.ПУТИН: Посмотрите, как работает полиция в европейских странах. Дубинки, слезоточивый газ, электрошок (в Германии 70 человек умерло от применения электрошока), резиновые пули. У нас есть такая поговорка, Вы по-русски говорите и Вы поймете: "Нечего на зеркало пенять, коли рожа крива". Есть такое выражение._  
О чем это он? Что за 70 человек? 
Спасибо.

----------


## BappaBa

> О чем это он? Что за 70 человек? 
> Спасибо.

 Видимо, не за раз, а за подотчетный период =)

----------


## mishau_

Стыдно, что первое лицо государства хамит как советская продавщица за прилавком.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> А некоторые и чувством юмора не страдают...

 значит, Путин шутил? Не понял иронию... 
И я думаю, что Путин не знает, что такое демократия... причем здесь бездомие и гуантанамо?

----------


## JJ

> значит, Путин шутил? Не понял иронию...

 Калинка, а что ещё можно ответить на такой дурацкий вопрос? "Вы демократ чистой воды? - Нет, мля, я тиран и меня выбрали не на всенародных выборах..." или "ну я конечно демократ, но может не совсем чистой воды..." - любой ответ смешон!  

> И я думаю, что Путин не знает, что такое демократия... причем здесь бездомие и гуантанамо?

 Хорошо. Что такое демократия?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  значит, Путин шутил? Не понял иронию...   Калинка, а что ещё можно ответить на такой дурацкий вопрос? "Вы демократ чистой воды? - Нет, мля, я тиран и меня выбрали не на всенародных выборах..." или "ну я конечно демократ, но может не совсем чистой воды..." - любой ответ смешон!

   ::  Ты конечно прав.    

> И я думаю, что Путин не знает, что такое демократия... причем здесь бездомие и гуантанамо?

 Хорошо. Что такое демократия?[/quote] 
Main Entry: de·moc·ra·cy 
Pronunciation: di-'m

----------


## JJ

> Это же только как государство правится... нет?

 Если так, то да, Гуантанамо и бездомные (термин ты хороший придумал - "бездомие", но мы такое слово не используем  ::  ) не в тему. Вобще формально в России есть, да и в СССР были все признаки демократии... Но какой вопрос - такой ответ. Вопрос глупый - ответ тоже. Надо было его ещё про боевых роботов спросить. Тогда ржали бы ещё больше.

----------


## Rtyom

А также про превед и Ктулху.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

[quote]Хорошо. Что такое демократия? 
Main Entry: de·moc·ra·cy 
Pronunciation: di-'m

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

наверно люди думают что слово "free" не было при советском союзе. 
но, я конечно согласен, я всегда говорил: Коммунмзм - не противоположен демократии, а противоположен капитализма.

----------


## Юрка

> значит, Путин шутил?

 В каждой шутке есть доля шутки. Другая доля серьёзная.  

> И я думаю, что Путин не знает, что такое демократия... причем здесь бездомие и гуантанамо?

 Думаю, что в данном примере он имел в виду то, что демократия, преподносимая некоторыми как лучшая модель организации государственного управления или даже как абсолютная ценность, не исключает нищету своих собственных граждан и беззаконие в отношении чужих граждан.

----------


## Wowik

> Коммунмзм - не противоположен демократии, а противоположен капитализму.

----------


## mishau_

Коммунист - злейший враг коммунизма!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Коммунист - злейший враг коммунизма!

 Оч. интересная мысль!   ::

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Коммунист - злейший враг коммунизма!     Оч. интересная мысль!

 Ага  _
К власти в лице коммуниста Горбачева пришло новое поколение. Даже если оно ничем не лучше предыдущего, оно плохо по-своему. Эпоха закатилась. Она длилась со дня смерти Ленина и до наших дней. 
... 
Ленин пытался достичь утопических целей преступными средствами. Значительная часть "ленинской" партии (которая, правда, уже при нем начала разлагаться) со-стояла из людей жестоких, недалеких, но преданных исповедуемым ими идеалам, лично порядочных и даже способных к самопожертвованию. 
Сталин, будучи гораздо большим реалистом, чем Ленин, цель и средства привел в соответствие. То есть преступными средствами достигал преступной же цели. Он уничтожал всех, кто противился ему: крестьян, рабочих, ученых, писателей, но справедливости ради надо сказать, что коммунистов он уничтожал тоже и в таких количествах, о каких самые ярые антикоммунисты не могли и мечтать. Поэтому с достаточным основанием его можно называть антикоммунистом, а созданную им партию антикоммунистической партией. При Сталине не было большего преступления, чем антисоветская деятельность, но под этим флагом в первую очередь и последовательно уничтожались люди, которые стремились не к подрыву, а к улучшению советской системы. Поэтому всю деятельность Сталина без преувеличения можно назвать антисоветской. 
К этому следует добавить, что усилиями Сталина и его подручных идеологов многие понятия были совершенно извращены, им было придано противоположное значение. Предательство тем или иным человеком ближайшего друга или родителей стало считаться проявлением мужества, беспринципность - принципиальностью, жестокость - гуманизмом. Страны, в которых отсутствуют малейшие признаки демократии, именуются странами народной демократии, а одна из самых лживых в мире газет называется "Правда". 
... 
Почему-то многие западные политики еще недавно думали, а может быть, некоторые и до сих пор думают, что Советским Союзом руководят узколобые фанатики, которые ни о чем, кроме мировой революции и коммунизма, не помышляют. Поэтому, видя Брежнева, они удивлялись, что этот человек не чужд человеческих слабостей и вовсе не узколобый фанатик. Канцлера Западной Германии Вилли Брандта он в свое время умилил тем, что рассказывал антисоветские анекдоты, героем которых был он са м, - за них рядовые люди вполне могли схлопотать и срок. 
Он не был фанатиком, потому что никаких фанатиков в его поколении руководителей вообще уже не было. Фанатиков ленинского типа сталинские циники уничтожали, начиная с конца 20-х годов, и совсем уничтожили в 30-х. На смену им были призваны в партию и расставлены на важнейшие партийные посты малообразованные, малокультурные и алчные люди. Их интеллектуальные возможности были настолько ограничены, что подавляющее большинство из них, включая Хрущева, Брежнева и Черненко, ежедневно повторяя слова "социалистический" и "капиталистический", так и не научились их выговаривать. _

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Войнович - мастер слова, смелый и честный человек, писатель, поэт, художник. 
"..._Я вспомнил: когда-то один человек в сером костюме сказал мне во время допроса: "Будь вы дураком, мы бы вам всё простили. Но вы не дурак и хорошо понимаете, что именно содержится в ваших писаниях". Но он был не прав, потому что на самом-то деле я был дурак. Если бы я был умный, я бы выдавал себя за дурака. Но я был дурак и потому выдавал себя за умного. Однако за шестьдесят с лишним лет, прошедших с тех пор, я всё-таки поумнел. И я самым решительным образом стал уверять Искрину в своей глупости и отсталости. Чем она, как показалось мне, была обескуражена_."  http://www.voinovich.ru/home_reader.jsp?book=s11.jsp

----------


## Rtyom

А на ваш взгляд современные коммунисты каковы?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

современные коммунисты - современные старики. Предполагаю, никто из нового поколения хотят, чтобы коммунизм возвращался в Россию... Не правду глаголю?

----------


## Leof

> никто из нового поколения _не хочет_

----------


## Ramil

> современные коммунисты - современные старики. Предполагаю, никто из нового поколения хотят, чтобы коммунизм возвращался в Россию... Не правду глаголю?

 Свят, свят, свят...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> современные коммунисты - современные старики. Предполагаю, никто из нового поколения хотят, чтобы коммунизм возвращался в Россию... Не правду глаголю?

 Don't forget about double negatives  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Коммунист - злейший враг коммунизма!

 А демократические государства - злейшие враги демократии. Брак - злейший враг семьи. И т. д.

----------


## Юрка

> современные коммунисты - современные старики. Предполагаю, никто из нового поколения хотят, чтобы коммунизм возвращался в Россию... Не правду глаголю?

 Вобщем правду. Но "справедливая" идея о том, что "надо делиться" не умерла, а даже культивируется. Именно из-за неё и перевернули Россию в 1917-ом.

----------


## Ramil

> наверно люди думают что слово "free" не было при советском союзе. 
> но, я конечно согласен, я всегда говорил: Коммунмзм - не противоположен демократии, а противоположен капитализму.

 No, according to Marx - communism is not the opposite to capitalism but just the next step. 
Feudalism -> Industrialism -> Capitalism -> Imperialism -> Socialism -> Communism 
There's nothing bad about the idea of Communism, it's the implementations  ::  
Communism proposes freedom of labour and freedom of consumption. It just need a conscious people to work. (Where to find any?  :: ) Under communism you work not because you need money, but because you want to be helpful to the society you live in, and if all do the same all your needs also would get satisfied. It's a good economical system, but in order for it to be established you need a huge production per head. Commodities, energy and so on. If that is accomplished - their relative price will be so low that money won't be necessary to regulate the consumption.  
Someday, in a distant future, there may be communism, when energy production will increase by hundreds (or even thousands) times, but not until then. Mankind is just technically unprepared for communism.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I don't know. If there is no incentive for you to work hard, how can there be progress??? Why would people even bother to work? Young kids in any generation would rather play and have fun, but they are always "forced" into labor, because they need it to survive or acheive what they want... isn't that more fair? You get paid for what you do?

----------


## Ramil

You know - man degrades if he doesn't work both physically and mentally. 
Imagine a machine that produces food out of the air. Imagine its maintenance costs 5 cents per year. Imagine there are millions of such machines scattered throughout the world. 
What incentive will people have then? There's no need to work for survival. If you can have everything you need (so as everyone else) - amazingly you don't need much (when the possibility of you having more than others is ruled out even theoretically). Of course you can have, say, another car or dishwash but that doesn't make you exclusive. One needs more, the other needs less but generally - all needs can be satisfied without harm to others. What incentive a man will have? None, except just a desire to work and be helpful. Of course, you may not work at all and have everything you need, but that also won't harm anyone. Some will prefer to do so and be a vegetable, but some (a small percent) will be able to maintain the rest of the world. The former will degrade the latter will progress. That's the only incentive people will have. 
The development of the mankind can be measured in energy production per one person. Everything else can be reduced to that simple showing. Energy production grows yearly. Someday there will be enough energy produced to guarantee minimal survival needs to everyone. At first there will be conditionally free commodities and services - e.g. simple food and clothes, etc. Then that list will include more and more right until assorted frats and wimps will get what they want. (Hint: a man without imagination won't want much). There will be about 1 to 5 percent of people who would want to work just for the fun of it. This process won't go in a single day. Decades, maybe centuries will pass and people will also gradually change generation after generation. We are now a step higher than our parents, our children will be above us on that stairway, next - their children would be even farther away and so on. 
This is the communism Marx told about (as I see it  ::  ) 
P.S.  

> ... isn't that more fair? You get paid for what you do?

 You see - you're speaking as a socialist already  ::  
The point is - what is fair about capitalism? Why a lawyer in NY would receive much by doing less than a farmer in Nebraska? They both equally qualified for their work but still a farmer will get less. So, in order go get more you need to decide which profession to choose in your earlier years and stick to that. Imagine all people would want to become lawyers (err... what a nightmare  :: ) what would they eat? Whose profession is needed more, farmer's or lawyer's. To me the answer is obvious, but still a farmer get less.

----------


## Rtyom

Чё-то там по возможностмя, по потребностям, каждому, от каждого... Я не советской выделки, так что не знаю.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Чё-то там по возможностмя, по потребностям, каждому, от каждого... Я не советской выделки, так что не знаю.

 Социализм: От каждого - по способностям, каждому - по труду.
Коммунизм: О каждого - по способностям, каждому - по потребностям.

----------


## BappaBa

> Социализм: От каждого - по способностям, каждому - по труду.

 О! Это лозунг брежневских времен? По Ленину было: "Социализм - это Советская власть плюс электрификация всей страны плюс немецкая система железных дорог плюс американская система трестов плюс американская система народного образования".

----------


## Ramil

> "Социализм - это Советская власть плюс электрификация всей страны

 Отсюда:
Советская власть = Социализм - электрификация всей страны
Электрификация всей страны = Социализм - Советская власть. 
Жаль, пропагандисты тех времён были не в ладах с математикой...  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Чё-то там по возможностмя, по потребностям, каждому, от каждого... Я не советской выделки, так что не знаю.    Социализм: От каждого - по способностям, каждому - по труду.
> Коммунизм: О каждого - по способностям, *каждому - по потребностям.*

 In this case, "welfare" is even better than communism: people on welfare don't do anything, and our taxes support them!

----------


## Ramil

Those are the first steps towards communism. When taxes from 200-300 people would support the rest of the nation it would be a communism.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> [Lot's of interesting stuff]

 But that would cause two different classes of people "lower" (consumer) and "upper" (producer)... I thought Marxism was all about equality. Shouldn't work then be equal?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  [Lot's of interesting stuff]   But that would cause two different classes of people "lower" (consumer) and "upper" (producer)... I thought Marxism was all about equality. Shouldn't work then be equal?

 I would agree on consumer/producer but wouldn't agree on lower/higher division. You're free either to work or not to work. It's all your choice. You can even migrate from one group to another, if you want. So where's the unequality?

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie        Originally Posted by Ramil  [Lot's of interesting stuff]   But that would cause two different classes of people "lower" (consumer) and "upper" (producer)... I thought Marxism was all about equality. Shouldn't work then be equal?   I would agree on consumer/producer but wouldn't agree on lower/higher division. *You're free either to work or not to work. It's all your choice. You can even migrate from one group to another, if you want. So where's the unequality?*

 In this case, we have COMMUNISM in America  ::

----------


## Ramil

You could have been right if there were no povetry in the US.  
(Well, and if that farmer from Nebraska as well as anybody else could afford everything that lawyer can, or some movie star from Beverly Hills)  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> You could have been right if there were no povetry in the US.  
> (Well, and if that farmer from Nebraska as well as anybody else could afford everything that lawyer can, or some movie star from Beverly Hills)

 *Most* people in the US belong to middle class, unlike people in Russia: poor or rich, and nothing in between.
BTW, US farmers are not poor.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> I would agree on consumer/producer but wouldn't agree on lower/higher division. You're free either to work or not to work. It's all your choice. You can even migrate from one group to another, if you want. So where's the unequality?

 I see what you mean... but everybody can't live like a movie star and not do anything... I don't think this is what communsim is about. I thought it was to share EVERYTHING, even work.

----------


## JJ

> *Most* people in the US belong to middle class, unlike people in Russia

 Really? AFAIK US middle class starts from about $18000 income to 120000+ income per family. It's the most wide middle class in the world, from people who are not hungry to people who are almost reach.

----------


## Basil77

> Really? AFAIK US middle class starts from about $18000 income to 120000+ income per family. It's the most wide middle class in the world, from people who are not hungry to people who are almost reach.

 Are you serious? Even in Russia 18000$ far not essential to belong to middle class. I always thought that one of the main signs of middle class is ability to afford a real estate. For example my income is more than 18000$ a year but I can't even think about buying a flat! So I can't consider myself belonging to middle class.

----------


## Ramil

FYI nobody in his right mind buys real estate and gives the whole sum. Instead one takes a loan and pays for it the next 20 years or so. This is Middle class.

----------


## Basil77

> FYI nobody in his right mind buys real estate and gives the whole sum. Instead one takes a loan and pays for it the next 20 years or so. This is Middle class.

 I know this but I can't even think about taking a loan!  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> FYI nobody in his right mind buys real estate and gives the whole sum. Instead one takes a loan and pays for it the next 20 years or so. This is Middle class.

 You are correct. Most middle-class people buying everything on credit.

----------


## Ramil

That's why, btw, it's so important for economics. Maybe, its most important feature (aside from taxes, I think). It's always in debt. And promises to pay regularly which allows long term planning.

----------


## charlestonian

> That's why, btw, it's so important for economics. Maybe, its most important feature (aside from taxes, I think). It's always in debt. And promises to pay regularly which allows long term planning.

  As long as you pay your bills on time, you are OK. If not, you are going to a poor house.

----------


## VendingMachine

Think you're middle class and can't fork out the entire sum? Then you're not middle class. You're poor.

----------


## charlestonian

> Think you're middle class and can't fork out the entire sum? Then you're not middle class. You're poor.

 It is not true. Many middle-class Americans *prefer* to pay for everything on credit (credit cards, mortgage, cars, boats, etc.) and to keep the rest of their money invested in stocks which bring them profits *higher* than their expenses. The *less* money they have to pay now, the *more* they are able to invest. This is the American way.

----------


## Ramil

> Think you're middle class and can't fork out the entire sum? Then you're not middle class. You're poor.

 You have a wrong perception of the term 'middle-class'. That's why it's called 'middle' - because of it occupies the place between poor and righ. 
Check this thread. 
And this (the link from that same thread).

----------


## Vincent Tailors

*charlestonian*
They still have to pay interest. 
What's the point of buying a PS3 for $600, actually paying 800 or 1000?

----------


## charlestonian

> *charlestonian*
> They still have to pay interest. 
> What's the point of buying a PS3 for $600, actually paying 800 or 1000?

 I thought I explained that...
1. They will pay on a monthly basis which is not really much, even with interest.
2. They have more money left to invest, and more money bring them even more money in dividends. 
Also, many people buy houses, pay mortgage, and rent those houses out for more money than mortgage is, so somebody else is paying for their houses! and more.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Also, many people buy houses, pay mortgage, and rent those houses out for more money than mortgage is, so somebody else is paying for their houses! and more.

 It must be not that easy. Otherwise, everyone would be acting like that, and it's not the case, as I can judge.

----------


## charlestonian

> Also, many people buy houses, pay mortgage, and rent those houses out for more money than mortgage is, so somebody else is paying for their houses! and more.
> 			
> 		  It must be not that easy. Otherwise, everyone would be acting like that, and it's not the case, as I can judge.

 It's true, not everybody can do that but many do. And they are not rich but a middle class!

----------


## N

By the way an interesting article (in my opinion) on the middle class in Russia and the World: 
Недолгое счастье среднего класса http://www.russia-today.ru/2007/no_10/10_topic_2.htm 
Там целый номер про средний класс, но эта статья мне показалась наиболее интересной.

----------


## charlestonian

> By the way an interesting article (in my opinion) on the middle class in Russia and the World: 
> Недолгое счастье среднего класса http://www.russia-today.ru/2007/no_10/10_topic_2.htm 
> Там целый номер про средний класс, но эта статья мне показалась наиболее интересной.

 I don't buy all that "Здесь необходимо подчеркнуть, что разложение среднего класса, ухудшение его позиций — это общемировой процесс, характерный для позднекапиталистического общества, вступающего в системный кризис. Первыми жертвами этого кризиса становятся средний класс и нация-государство в форме welfare state." 
What a cr*p  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

I'm sorry, I'm very very sorry, but I have to disappoint you - you're not middle class, you're poor. You may call yourself middle class, you may call yourself rich but it won't change the simple truth that you're poor. Can't fork out the whole sum for a house? Sorry, in my book that's poor.

----------


## Ramil

> I'm sorry, I'm very very sorry, but I have to disappoint you - you're not middle class, you're poor. You may call yourself middle class, you may call yourself rich but it won't change the simple truth that you're poor. Can't fork out the whole sum for a house? Sorry, in my book that's poor.

 Middle class cannot afford the whole sum for a house. It doesn't have to to be called 'middle class'. Only rich can afford that. That's why they are called rich. If you can buy a house - you're rich already - be happy with that.

----------


## mishau_

> By the way an interesting article (in my opinion) on the middle class in Russia and the World: 
> Недолгое счастье среднего класса http://www.russia-today.ru/2007/no_10/10_topic_2.htm 
> Там целый номер про средний класс, но эта статья мне показалась наиболее интересной.

 Ой, ну и ну! Так вроде с виду начинало складное такое, но последняя глава все убила напрочь. Такого фуфла, как в последней главе... впрочем, это уже не первый раз. когда я встречаю такой стилистический и смысловой перекос в конце эссе. Такой чувство, что кто-то дописывает.

----------


## N

Да концовочка вообще как то из общего стиля выбивается. И  с выводами многими видимо можно поспорить, но в целом статья по моему любопытная, я как то в таком разрезе раньше не смотрел на эту ситуацию.

----------


## charlestonian

> I'm sorry, I'm very very sorry, but I have to disappoint you - you're not middle class, you're poor. You may call yourself middle class, you may call yourself rich but it won't change the simple truth that you're poor. Can't fork out the whole sum for a house? Sorry, in my book that's poor.

 Hey you are wrong. I've got money ( ~ half a mil) but I keep it invested.

----------


## Basil77

> Hey you are wrong. I've got money ( ~ half a mil) but I keep it invested.

   ::  Almost any Moscow family which owns a flat have this amount (it's the price of modest flat in Moscow). Do they all belong to middle class????

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Hey you are wrong. I've got money ( ~ half a mil) but I keep it invested.     Almost any Moscow family which owns a flat have this amount (it's the price of modest flat in Moscow). Do they all belong to middle class????

 A modest apartment costs half million dollars?????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by charlestonian  Hey you are wrong. I've got money ( ~ half a mil) but I keep it invested.     Almost any Moscow family which owns a flat have this amount (it's the price of modest flat in Moscow). Do they all belong to middle class????   A modest apartment costs half million dollars?????

 It's 3,000-5,000$ for 1 sq.m, so 80 sq.m apartment would be 240,000 - 400,000$. Actually, you can find apartments that go up to 8,000 - 10,000 per 1 sq.m 
So 200 sq. m apartment in the center of Moscow would cost about $2,000,000. 
The average price for 2-3 room apartments is $150,000-200,000, maybe slightly cheaper at suburbs.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by charlestonian  Hey you are wrong. I've got money ( ~ half a mil) but I keep it invested.     Almost any Moscow family which owns a flat have this amount (it's the price of modest flat in Moscow). Do they all belong to middle class????   A modest apartment costs half million dollars?????      It's 3,000-5,000$ for 1 sq.m, so 80 sq.m apartment would be 240,000 - 400,000$. Actually, you can find apartments that go up to 8,000 - 10,000 per 1 sq.m 
> So 200 sq. m apartment in the center of Moscow would cost about $2,000,000.   
> The average price for 2-3 room apartments is $150,000-200,000, maybe slightly cheaper at suburbs.

 Jesus Christ! You can buy a nice house in America for less than that, depending on the state. I think Moscow and the rest of Russia are two different countries  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

Then you thought right. 
You can buy instead a little castle in Ireland or a whole isle somewhere in the ocean.

----------


## Rtyom

И после этого VM обижается на мои слова о хреновом менталитете.  ::  
Я даже боюсь подумать, что мне когда-нибудь придётся такую квартирку покупать.   ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Jesus Christ! You can buy a nice house in America for less than that, depending on the state. I think Moscow and the rest of Russia are two different countries

 No, not so much different.
For example, look here (site belongs to RGR, Russian Realtor's Guild).  http://www.realtymarket.ru/docs/anl_70.htm  *Average reality prices in various cities* _(end of 2006, prices in $$ for 1 sq.m., and percent increase for last year passed)_: 
Moscow: 4828 (82%)
St. Pete.: 2593 (120%)
Moscow oblast: 2522 (125%)
Yekaterinburg: 2415 (127%)
Ufa: 2074 (108%)
Novosibirsk: 1658 (64%)
N. Novgorod: 1650 (129%)
Tyumen': 1600 (85%)
Rostov-na-Donu: 1550 (80%)
Perm': 1430 (62%)
Tver': 1370 (99%)
Omsk: 955 (41%)
Penza: 890 (64%)
Ulyanovsk: 859 (77%) 
Interesting, isn't it? In many cities price grows quicker, than in Moscow.

----------


## Ramil

> Interesting, isn't it? In many cities price grows quicker, than in Moscow.

 That's because the maket in Moscow is already very close to saturation point. Prices still grow but much slower. Some even expect a dropdown (I seriously doubt it but there are such forecasts). Meanwhile, markets in other cities are far from saturation as business starts to move from the capital to peripheria. It brings money with itself and prices start to increase.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Interesting, isn't it? In many cities price grows quicker, than in Moscow.   That's because the maket in Moscow is already very close to saturation point. Prices still grow but much slower. Some even expect a dropdown (I seriously doubt it but there are such forecasts). Meanwhile, markets in other cities are far from saturation as business starts to move from the capital to peripheria. It brings money with itself and prices start to increase.

 True.
(Also note, what although average price in Moscow looks like almost twice higher, than in rest of Russia -- this *average* price is affected much by huge amount of elite-class housing available in Moscow. If we compare the average price of medium-class buildings, the difference will be much less significant.)

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Scorpio  Interesting, isn't it? In many cities price grows quicker, than in Moscow.   That's because the maket in Moscow is already very close to saturation point. Prices still grow but much slower. Some even expect a dropdown (I seriously doubt it but there are such forecasts). Meanwhile, markets in other cities are far from saturation as business starts to move from the capital to peripheria. It brings money with itself and prices start to increase.   True.
> (Also note, what although average price in Moscow looks like almost twice higher, than in rest of Russia -- this *average* price is affected much by huge amount of elite-class housing available in Moscow. If we compare the average price of medium-class buildings, the difference will be much less significant.)

 What do you call 'medium-class'? You can't buy an apartment in Moscow any cheaper than $2,000-2,500 per sq.m. Even these prices are rare and hard to find.

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by charlestonian  Hey you are wrong. I've got money ( ~ half a mil) but I keep it invested.     Almost any Moscow family which owns a flat have this amount (it's the price of modest flat in Moscow). Do they all belong to middle class????   A modest apartment costs half million dollars?????

 There is an exapmple (and cases like this are quite common): in the office where I work there is a chauffeur, he earns a little - about 500$ a month. But he inherited an apartment from his grandmother (which was given to her by the evil communist state absolutely for free), this apartment costs about 600000$ and the guy passes it the lease for about 2000$ a month. He lives at his wife's (she doesn't work) apartment (it costs about 200000$), which was also inherited form her grandmother. Are they middle class? Or who?   ::

----------


## mishau_

В России только два класса - _чинуши_ и _быдло._ Причем среди быдла есть маргинальный подкласс _люмпенов_, а среди чинуш - есть подкласс быдла (_чиновничье быдло_). Люмпены - это те, у кого ничего нет, но они хотят чтобы и у других тоже ничего не было. _Чинуши_ хотят, чтобы у них самих все было, а у _быдла_ никогда ничего бы не было. _Чинуша_ - это чинуша только по отношению к нижестоящему классу, а по отношению в вышестоящим чинушам, он сам чиновничье _быдло_.  
У люмпенов отобрать уже нечего - можно только эксплуатировать их самих. У быдла можно все отбирать и превращать их в люмпенов. У чинуш отобрать ничего нельзя, но их можно только купить. А чтобы у тебя ничего не отобрали и не купили, чтобы что-то иметь и не быть ни быдлом, ни чинушей, надо стать *вором*. 
Чинуша  
Люмпен  
Быдло

----------


## charlestonian

> В России только два класса - _чинуши_ и _быдло._ Причем среди быдла есть маргинальный подкласс _люмпенов_, а среди чинуш - есть подкласс быдла (_чиновничье быдло_). Люмпены - это те, у кого ничего нет, но они хотят чтобы и у других тоже ничего не было. _Чинуши_ хотят, чтобы у них самих все было, а у _быдла_ никогда ничего бы не было. _Чинуша_ - это чинуша только по отношению к нижестоящему классу, а по отношению в вышестоящим чинушам, он сам чиновничье _быдло_.  
> У люмпенов отобрать уже нечего - можно только эксплуатировать их самих. У быдла можно все отбирать и превращать их в люмпенов. У чинуш отобрать ничего нельзя, но их можно только купить. А чтобы у тебя ничего не отобрали и не купили, чтобы что-то иметь и не быть ни быдлом, ни чинушей, надо стать *вором*. 
> Чинуша  
> Люмпен  
> Быдло

 
Now I see... Thanks for the wonderful explanation!

----------


## Lampada

> В России только два класса - _чинуши_ и _быдло._ Причем среди ...

  ::  Как у тебя всё накручено. Если чинуши относятся к людям, как к быдлу (ненавижу это слово), зачем принимать их точку зрения?

----------


## mishau_

Я конечно утрирую. Но с другой стороны, в этой модели есть большая доля правды. Такие выводы напрашиваются из недавнего опроса, где большинство людей написали, что чтобы быть богатым, надо иметь связи во власти или воровать. 
У нас настолько легко у человека отнять или уничтожить его собственность (при желании конечно), что волей-неволей напрашиваются ассоциации. Чиновники абсолютно безнаказаны, если их и судят, то получают они только условные сроки. Обычных людей можно упрятать за решетку вообще без каких-либо оснований и на любой срок.
А самое главное, чинуши - это не инопланетяне, это тоже мы, и мы их поддерживаем, голосуем за них, не осуждаем их поступки и в конце концов не делаем ничего, чтобы это все изменить.  
Дожили, Юрия Куклачева выгоняют из собственного театра. Вот тебе и средний класс.  http://www.newizv.ru/news/2007-06-21/71331/

----------


## Leof

Его, наверное, кошки свергли. Решили строить демократию.

----------


## Rtyom

Конечно. Хватит эксплуатировать бессловесную скотину.   ::

----------


## mishau_

> Конечно. Хватит эксплуатировать бессловесную скотину.

 Если это сказано про Куклачева, то он по крайней мере пытается бороться за свои права. Однако совсем недавно его показывали по телевизору, где хвалил московское правительство, ну так хвалил.

----------

